# server status auf website

## loemmel

hallo

ich würde gerne auf meinem apache server eine art info-page machen, auf der ich dann den status aller meiner laufenden server sehe, also dass ich sehen kann, welche server gerade am laufen sind und welche nicht. also so etwa wie die server-status in webmin, halt einfache, ohne sich anmelden zu müssen:wink: ..

 :Question:   :Arrow:  könnte man so etwas mit php machen? wenn ja, wie?

----------

## Fibbs

Schau Dir mal phpsysinfo an. 

http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/

Vielleicht ist es ja genau das, was Du willst.

----------

## loemmel

das gefällt mir zwar sehr gut,   :Smile:  immerhin mal eine tolle sysinfo. aber leider zeigt es nicht die informationen über die laufenden server an,

vielleicht muss ich das noch genauer erläutern. ich würde gerne sehen, ob z.b. die mysql, ftp, apache usw, server am laufen sind.

----------

## sOuLjA

soviel ich weiss zeigt doch webmin die laufenden server an...

----------

## loemmel

ja, dass weis ich. ich würde halt gerne eine page auf meinem server laufen lassen, auf der ich die server status sehen kann (und an eine andere seite anpassen kann), und das ganze ohne mich in webmin einloggen zu müssen.

----------

## øxygen

kannst du doch ganz leicht mit php überprüfen, einfach mal einen socket an den entsprechenden port auf machen

----------

## dertobi123

Nagios?

----------

## loemmel

 *Quote:*   

> kannst du doch ganz leicht mit php überprüfen, einfach mal einen socket an den entsprechenden port auf machen

 

 :Question:   da versteh ich leider nur bahnhof, bin ein n00b was php anbelangt, wie get denn das?

 *Quote:*   

> Nagios?

 

was is das?

----------

## dertobi123

 *loemmel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nagios? 
> 
> was is das?

 

http://www.nagios.org/

 *Quote:*   

> What is Nagios? An open source host, service and network monitoring program. 

 

----------

## Inte

Big Brother => http://bb4.com/index.html

Das sieht dann ungefär so aus: http://demo.bb4.com/bb/

Da es unter Better Than Free steht, mußt Du es leider selbst installieren.

Gruß, Inte

----------

## loemmel

vielen dank, ich denke mir, da lässt sich was machen   :Smile: 

----------

## Cori

Ich hab Zabbix laufen, hier ist der Link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zabbix/

Das kann gut diverse Dienste Überwachen - grafisch!

Franz

----------

